# need assistance regarding salary package in UAE



## onlooker (Jan 11, 2014)

hi all,
i am a new user. i need ur guidance . i am a graduate with 15 years of teaching experience in a british curriculum based school. i am also a TEFL certified. kindly help me as to what tentative salary package can i get if i opt to work in sharjah, fujairah or ajman etc .. i really neeed ur helppppp..  
thanks.


----------

